# Happy Birthday Knyfeknerd!



## Mike L. (Apr 1, 2013)

:hula::hoot::happy222::joec::cook::dance::jumping2::dancecool:


----------



## Lefty (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Chris!!!!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Apr 1, 2013)

Have a good one, Chris -


----------



## MadMel (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday, Chris!


----------



## franzb69 (Apr 1, 2013)

HBD KnyfeKnerd!


----------



## Von blewitt (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy Bitthday Chris! If you have the day off, I hope you are spoilt rotten, if you are at work I hope you are enjoying doing what you love! Either way cheers to you !


----------



## Igasho (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy bday


----------



## DeepCSweede (Apr 1, 2013)

Hope you have a great B-Day Chris ya big ol' April Fool.


----------



## Mike9 (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday Chris - :beer:


----------



## mhenry (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy B-day Chris


----------



## Jmadams13 (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy birthday Chris!!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy birthday, Chris! Hope your pops surprises you with a Shigi or custom DT!


----------



## apicius9 (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy Birthday! Hope you have a great day.

Stefan


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy birthday good sir. 

k.


----------



## jayhay (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy bday DUDE!


----------



## Miles (Apr 1, 2013)

Hope you have a great birthday, Chris!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 1, 2013)

Happy birthday, Chris!


----------



## Mike L. (Apr 1, 2013)

WildBoar said:


> Happy birthday, Chris! Hope your pops surprises you with a Shigi or custom DT!



Ummm...Pops is so broke the can't pay attention. :sad0:


----------



## Seth (Apr 1, 2013)

Yo Chris HB


----------



## TamanegiKin (Apr 1, 2013)

Felicidades carnal!


----------



## wenus2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah, vatos locos forever!
... And happy birthday too, Chris!


----------



## chinacats (Apr 2, 2013)

A little late on the post but I hope you had a great birthday Chris!

Cheers,


----------



## Lucretia (Apr 2, 2013)

Hope it was a good one!


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 2, 2013)

Hope you had a knice kbirthday.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy bday bud, hope you had a great day


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 2, 2013)

happy belated birthday


----------



## Benuser (Apr 2, 2013)

Hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy B-Day


----------



## mhlee (Apr 2, 2013)

A belated "Happy Birthday!"


----------



## echerub (Apr 2, 2013)

Hope you had a great birthday, Mr. President!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the b-day messages dudes and dudette(Lucretia). I celebrated by doing laundry, dishes and then going to work.
Don't be jealous.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Apr 3, 2013)

Happy birthday to you and your wife!


----------



## pumbaa (Apr 3, 2013)

happy belated bday. how did i miss this post?


----------

